# swr iron lib problem

## teddydeluxe

hi,

ich habe mir swr iron runtergeladen in 64 bit und bekomme es nicht zum laufen. ich habe jetzt ein 64 bit system aufgesetzt und kde-meta drauf gemacht. unter 32 bit mit gnome lief iron problemlos, aber wenn ich es jetzt versuche zu starten, bekomme ich 64bit :

```
 libpng12.so.0 cannot open shared object file : no such file oder directory
```

diese befindet sich in lib32, also habe ich einen link nach lib64 gelegt, aber dann kommt die fehlermeldung :

```
error while loading : wrong ELF class : ELFCLASS64
```

muss ich die libaries beu compilieren in 64 bit oder wie kann ich das regeln ?

/usr/lib zeigt auf /usr/lib64

und wenn ich die 32 bit version versuche, passiert das gleiche mit der libgtk-x11, die sich in der 64bit libary befindet.

vielen dank

----------

## firefly

sicher das dass programm in 64bit ist? dennw enn es die libs in /usr/lib32 sucht dann ist es ein 32Bit programm

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich gehe davon aus, ich habe es als ausgeschriebene 64 bit version runtergeladen. und die benötigte libpng ist im 32 bit ordner. gibt es unterchiedliche versionen von kde als 32/64 bit ?

----------

## Christian99

das 64-bit programm braucht eine 64bit library, die in /usr/lib32 ist eine 32bit-lib, das ist nicht untereinander kompatibel.

wenn dein programm also versucht /usr/lib64/libpng12.so zu laden, das aber eine 32-bit library ist, hat ldd ein problem. das heißt du brauchst eine 64-bit library von libpng12. Das ist keine andere Version, sondern einfach nur anders kompiliert.

Bei gentoo ist das aber dabei. einfach "emerge libpng:1.2" und du hast die entsprechende bibliothek.

----------

## teddydeluxe

dankeschön, das behebt das problem, aber bekomme ich jetzt noch eine andere fehermeldung, mit der ich nicht anfangen kann   :Shocked: 

```
LaunchProcess: failed to execvp:

/home/peter/iron-linux-64/nacl_helper_bootstrap

[5346:5346:414123273:ERROR:nacl_fork_delegate_linux.cc(78)] Bad NaCl helper startup ack (0 bytes)

[5346:5346:414124860:ERROR:zygote_main_linux.cc(488)] write: Broken pipe

```

----------

## Christian99

Sorry, da kann ich auch nix mit anfangen.

----------

## franzf

Lass Iron bleiben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-807248-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-srware+iron.html

-> http://chromium.hybridsource.org/the-iron-scam

----------

## teddydeluxe

laut den quellen sidn iron und chromium nahezu identisch. ich bin jetzt am testen von chromium. ich hab nur immer die paranoia, dass es die gleichen "features" wie google chrome hat   :Very Happy: 

----------

